# Whats the strangest or rarest fish youve ever caught in local waters?



## Leopard1138 (Jul 1, 2004)

When I was younger i was fishing off the ocean pier @ O.C. and hooked into a 13" pilotfish, they are the fish you usually see following large sharks around they feed off of the remains of what the shark tears into. One time was fishing from a private pier in the mid bay region and caught a fish i have no idea really what it was, it was shaped and colored likea light sunfish but ive never caught a sunfish in saltwater.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Leopard1138 said:


> One time was fishing from a private pier in the mid bay region and caught a fish i have no idea really what it was, it was shaped and colored likea light sunfish but ive never caught a sunfish in saltwater.


Pumpkinseed sunny? Was it spotted?










.


----------



## caldaqui (Jul 12, 2004)

I once caught 20" Cobia from Point Lookout before...it kinda throw me off a bit but after talking to fellow P&S member I realize it happened it past many times...


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I also caught a small cobia at the Town Creek Marina fishing pier in Solomon's island. Only one I've seen in all my years of fishing in that area. I've also caught a small chain pickeral castnetting at SPSP.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I've castnetted some weird stuff in Lynnhaven Inlet in Virginia Beach over the years. In my late teens, I caught a Pristigenys alta (short bigeye), a tropical deepwater fish that's very expensive in the aquarium trade. I put him in my tank, where he proceeded to terrorize a blue damsel. He'd bite the tail off, the fish would struggle around for weeks until it regrew, at which point he'd bite it off again. The bigeye lived for about a year and was one of the most beautiful aquarium fish I've ever kept, especiallly with the flourescent orange circles on his dorsal fin.










I've also caught lots of baby barracuda there.

Weirdest catch recently was a spiny puffer at Sandbridge last spring.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

sand flea said:


> Weirdest catch recently was a spiny puffer at Sandbridge last spring.


I also caught a spiny puffer at AI last year. It was pretty big, over a lb.


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

Is an *Oyster Cracker * a fish ? 

Caught one of them in Rehobeth Bay, many years ago. 

Last year I caught a little fella about 6" long, that looked just like a minature *Monkfish.*

He was half mouth, and all teeth.  

Weird little dude.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

.


----------



## Speegs619 (Feb 16, 2004)

Two years ago, after the real bad winter we had in the Mid-Atlantic, I made my first trip to Indian River Inlet to fish from the rockpiles in mid-March. I should have known better because the water was barely 38 degrees. Anyway, I was long-lining bucktails and landed a 23" pollock that weighed about 4 pounds. I have no idea why he had come in so close to shore, but we did have over 5 feet of snow down here that winter, so I can only imagine what the water temperatures were like.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Tiny Pompano that I caught in a cast net last fall at Cape Henlopen.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

seagull


----------

